# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Jul 2, 2015)

Im going to go mental if i have to RMA my brand new Samsung 850 EVO 500gb SSD.

The data migration tool is a complete JOKE. What the heck is "Cloning failed. Target Disk has been disconnected."? Never had a problem with my Crucial drive or even the OCZ SSD i got when everyone was shitting on OCZ at the time.

Tried all the google gubbins; tried Samsungs Magician tool secure erase with a usb drive, tried swapping sata ports, the pulling the power cable from the drive for a few seconds. Something about AHCI FREEZE when i tried to use the windows version of the secure erase, something about passwords and locking out the drive or something about controllers on the motherboard and bios versions. The drive SHOWS in windows as properly recognised and even initializes.

What a hunk of crap, either there's a problem with the SSD or some issue interfering or the tool is just a piece of crap and there's bugger all wrong.


----------



## HWTactics (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't get it... are you asking if there's a better way to clone your drive than the included software?

If we're talking free software, Macrium Reflect is my go-to.


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey there, @MilkyWay

I'd do as @HWTactics suggested and give it a try with a different cloning software. If the migration fails with the other software, it's probably best to contact your SSD manufacturer's technical support and let them know about your issues with the product. Since it's a new one, you should be able to RMA it and get a replacement.
I'd also recommend you to take a look at the steps from this tutorial and make sure that you haven't missed anything in your first attempt. 

Hope it helps.  Keep us posted though! 
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## Toothless (Jul 3, 2015)

Funny how I went from an old OCZ Petrol to the 850 and used the migration tool, went perfectly. 

EaseUS worked for me the one time I used it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 3, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Funny how I went from an old OCZ Petrol to the 850 and used the migration tool, went perfectly.
> 
> EaseUS worked for me the one time I used it.


i used it also for a OCZ Vertex III (that is still in use in my main rig)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 3, 2015)

The problem is that with the migration tool you cant tell if its just that software thats at fault or something else. You just get a generic error.
I'm trying another program. Keep you up to date

Also just remembered no i don't dual boot not that it would have mattered because i removed my other 2 drives off chance they interfered.


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Jul 3, 2015)

MilkyWay said:


> The problem is that with the migration tool you cant tell if its just that software thats at fault or something else. You just get a generic error.
> I'm trying another program. Keep you up to date
> 
> Also just remembered no i don't dual boot not that it would have mattered because i removed my other 2 drives off chance they interfered.



I'd suggest you to test the SSD with any SSD-specific diagnostic tool, it would help you obtain more details about the solid state drive's health and S.M.A.R.T. status. You should check your manufacturer's website first, if they have such a utility available for download. 

SuperSoph_WD


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 5, 2015)

Samsungs own tool says SMART is fine.

Anyway cut a story short i ended up installing Windows 10 insider preview and just copying over a few files to that install, handily most of my stuff is kept on a 2tb HDD so i needn't deal with that. When i had Windows 7 and tried to copy it over I royally buggered up the bootloader somehow and couldn't repair it at all, i think it was some problem with windows changing drive letters around but not changing any of the related guffins so i had MAJOR problems with temporary profiles and shit. Tried tonnes of command line repairs none of which worked. When i got Windows 10 set up i wanted to resize a partition, so i opened up paragon partition manger and clicked the resize partition tab on its main menu. Windows started mess up so i tried a restart but i had to use the install disc to so some command line repairs one of which worked a charm. I hadn't even done any re-sizing i just clicked the link to open the re-size tool.

Seems to be alright now.

Probably sell the Crucial SSD and reinstall Arch on the 128gb OCZ.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 6, 2015)

Messed up my profile during the SSD fiasco and thus my documents folder so now i have no Witcher 3 save. I was sure GOG Galaxy cloud saved but alas it doesn't which is bollocks as every other distribution software offers it.


----------

